
David Hume Cancelled - befeltingu
https://www.thenational.scot/news/18717667.edinburgh-university-accused-cancelling-scottish-enlightenment-philosopher-david-hume-following-black-life-matter-protests/
======
stopachka
To judge someone without context is the height of stupidity.

Imagine if we applied this proactively to ourselves:

I am certain that every single one of us are committing something that will
feel atrocious to future generations. Should we have no heroes then?

~~~
slater
there's a difference between "feels atrocious" and "is atrocious". white power
doesn't feel atrocious. It IS atrocious.

~~~
rvz
How far do you wish to cancel them all? Where does one draw the line on this?
You'd be very busy in your quest wouldn't you?

Let's start with 'cancelling' Yale for the very least.

------
slater
Sounds good to me

